# giFT/FastTrack a nacional

## sKewlBoy

De momento estou com problemas em correr o giFT

```

skewlboy@skewlb0x skewlboy $ giFT

*** GIFT-FATAL: couldn't load protocol in file /usr/lib/giFT/libOpenFT.la: /usr/lib/giFT/libOpenFT.so.0: undefined symbol: ft_stats_digest_add

Consult the log file, or consider using the -v command line switch.

```

mas assim que o puser a funcionar, gostava de tentar limita-lo a nacional com um user do iptables.

Gostava de saber se alguem já experimentou.

Não faço ideia de como funciona o Kazaa, onde vai buscar a lista dos nodes e de users e afins, e gostava de saber que IP(s) internacional é que devo permitir o output para funcionar direito (apesar de um *pouco* mais limitado)

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

Nao sei se o ebuild ainda vai buscar o codigo ao CVS. Se sim entao o que tens a fazer e' avisar que a source nao compila no #giFT@irc.freenode.net, que foi o que eu fiz 'a uns meses atras quando nao consegui compilar. Nao levarem 10 minutos a resolver o problema, supostamente eram uns ficheiros que nao tinham sido submetidos.

Atençao, os gajos la' nao gostam muito dos gentoo users, vai-se la' saber porque.  :Smile: 

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ora vivar novamente,

Peço desculpa, quando escrevi o último post estava com pressa para sair de casa, e não reparei que com isso li mal a pergunta e acabei por responder errado.

Tenho duas hipoteses:Realmente ficou um ficheiro por compilar e na fase da fusão de todos os binário num executável ficou por adicionar a função ft_stats_digest_add. Isto pode ser o resultado do Makefile não ter compilado esse .o ou de este não ter sido incluído na fusão. Ou então a dita função é nova e o ficheiro que foi alterado ainda não foi modificado no CVS.Está qualquer coisa a falhar na tua configuração, visto que é o utilizador que indica onde ir buscar o plugin do protocolo. Não sei bem porquê, mas esta parece-me uma possibilidade mais remota do que a primeira.

Espero não estar a dizer uma batelada de asneiras. Depois diz-me qual foi o problema se o conseguires resolver no entretanto.

Boa sorte,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Dado o peso de consciência que tive depois de ter respondido mal ao post original, aqui vai aquilo que encontrei.

Fui buscar a última source ao CVS e deparei-me que realmente o /usr/lib/libgift.so.0.0.0 não tem a referência para a função ft_stats_digest_add.

```
mestserv01 lib # nm libgift.so.0.0.0 |grep ft_stats_digest_add

mestserv01 lib #
```

Perguntei no #giFT@irc.freenode.net e obtive a seguinte resposta:

 *Quote:*   

> 23:13 < PT_LAmb> Hi...
> 
> 23:14 < PT_LAmb> I was trying to find in with file ft_stats_digest_add function is...
> 
> 23:14 < PT_LAmb> and I can't find it...
> ...

 

O tópico referia o seguinte: Topic for #gift: DEVELOPER QUESTIONS ONLY! || CVS Problems? http://tinyurl.com/ewse || OpenFT 0.0.10 in HEAD || http://www.giftproject.org/contact.php

Indo ao http://tinyurl.com/ewse fui redireccionado para a página do estado dos servidores da SourceForge, onde indicava que o servidor de CVS secundário (pserver) está a ser sincronizado com o primário (SSH) em intervalos regulares. Concluí então que a última versão realmente tinha em falta as últimas alterações ao código.

Dito isto, penso que talvez amanhã o problema esteja resolvido.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## sKewlBoy

 :Smile:  Foste realmente prestável, PT_Lamb, nunca tinha visto nada assim.

Por acaso já tinha noutro post que a culpa nao era minha e diziam para nao usar simplesmente OpenFT e passar logo a FastTrack, se bem que nao consigo compilar o 0.10.0-r2, que é o que trás  plugin, mas enfim, vejo isso depois. Entretanto vou continuando a fazer uns emerge's até dar...

Obrigado

----------

